# Favourite Fast-Food Sides?



## Naiwen (May 10, 2021)

Well, I myself love from Wendy's : their chili con carne, their taco salads from A&W's : their sweet potato fries, from Mcdonald's : their chicken nuggets dipped with honey or ketchup, their fries and their hash brown potatoes for breakfast as well as from Burger King's : their chicken fingers and mozzarella cheese sticks with their marinara sauce, their onion rings and their chicken nuggets with ketchup or a BBQ sauce and lastly : from Tim Horton's : their chicken wraps and oven-baked potatoes with ketchup.


----------



## Butterfly88 (May 11, 2021)

I like Wendy's french fries.


----------



## mist (May 11, 2021)

I don’t eat fast food


----------

